
50 years ago, fear ruled fourth: Reporter's petition measured effect of McCarthy - okket
http://host.madison.com/ct/news/local/govt-and-politics/years-ago-fear-ruled-fourth-reporter-s-petition-measured-effect/article_3a6ea200-819c-11e0-994d-001cc4c03286.html
======
okket
It's from 2001 but in light of the brouhaha around the NPR tweets I think it's
relevant again.

